# Hola!



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi everybody!  

New here! Just wanted to introduce myself and my horses. I'm a trainer from NY (hunter/equitation), and I also specialize in young horses and problem cases. I own a few ponies, but the love of my life is my large pony mare "Roxy", who I've been working with for the past 6 months to get over her distrust of people (she was HORRIBLY abused!). I love helping people out with their horse behavioral problems. Can't wait to meet everybody!

-Dev


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiii! 
It's so horrible when people abuse horses, but when people like you get them, it's amazing to see them completly transform.
She sounds like a wonderful mare.


----------

